# Echos in office



## mmarcum (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all.  The cardiologist I work for has purchased a machine to do echos in the office.  I know that we will have to get credentialed with the ICAEL, but do we also have to get certified through each individual insurance company in addition to this (ie. UHC, BCBS, etc)?  Any help anyone may have in how to go about getting all set up would be great.  We are a practice in Illinois.  Thanks so much.


----------

